# My Surf Cart



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

After years of carrying all the needed equipment to the beach on our yearly beach trips I decided to make a cart to carry everything. This is what I ended up with, it has 6 rod holders, eye bolts to tie down to and will hold chairs and coolers with ease I think. Thought I'd share a pic of it once I figure out how to post pics here. 

Joe


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Apparently posting pics here is the P&S initiation trail to becoming a veteran member.  
Do a search, this topic has been covered countless times before. If ya can't figure it out that way let me know, I'll give ya a heads up.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I did a search before I posted but didn't have a lot of luck, the search engine doesn't seem to be very accurate or I wasn't asking the right question. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Easiest is to upload the photos to a web hosting site such as photobucket.com. Then, click on the "IMG" link on the photo, then copy that, and then paste to your post. Welcome to the board! I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

More detailed instructions in the bible, located here:

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

fbiprez said:


> I did a search before I posted but didn't have a lot of luck, the search engine doesn't seem to be very accurate or I wasn't asking the right question. Thanks for the reply.


Ok, Do you have the pics in an album here? If so click on the pic, scroll down to the image URL left click on it and then right click and copy the code, go back to your post and click on the little mountain in the box at the top of the post box, an http box will open, delete the text in it and paste the image code you are wanting to post. Preview your post 1st to see if it posted te way you wanted.

The other option is to use a image sharing site like photobucket, or tinypics, upload to their site, (make sure to resize for message boards) click on the desired image, find the image code and copy it, go to your post and do the same as above.

One more way is to click on the paperclip (attachment) at the top of the posting box, browse your file to find the pic you want and post an attachment. Pic a smaller this way.
If you still have issues, let me us know.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Easiest is to upload the photos to a web hosting site such as photobucket.com. Then, click on the "IMG" link on the photo, then copy that, and then paste to your post. Welcome to the board! I look forward to seeing the pics.





sprtsracer said:


> More detailed instructions in the bible, located here:
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22154


Damn Larry, Y ya gotta make it so easy


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

racewire20 said:


> Damn Larry, Y ya gotta make it so easy


'cause I don't work for Joe Gibbs Racing


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> 'cause I don't work for Joe Gibbs Racing


The easy part is getting them to the front, The hard part is getting them to finish that way?

Sorry for the hijack fbiprez, sprtsracer tends to get sidetracked easily


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I spotted the place to link pics first thing and was too lazy to go that much work. I was looking for a paper clip like other boards I'm on and didn't see one. If there is a place to attach pics like that I sure don't see it. Is the paper clip hidden? Thanks again for the replies.
Joe


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

OK, I made an album and posted 3 pictures there, very painless.
I think it will do the job, much cheaper than buying a fancy stainless type and had fun doing it.
Joe


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks pretty simple and easy to me. Good work! I may go that route myself.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

fbiprez said:


> I spotted the place to link pics first thing and was too lazy to go that much work. I was looking for a paper clip like other boards I'm on and didn't see one. If there is a place to attach pics like that I sure don't see it. Is the paper clip hidden? Thanks again for the replies.
> Joe


Let's see if this helps any. I promise ya, we've all been there.
First off, go to the pic in your album, scroll down below it and copy this link.









Now find this icon in the posting box.









Click on it and paste your pic link here.









It's that simple. Good luck.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

racewire20 said:


> First off, go to the pic in your album, scroll down below it and copy this link.


Shouldnt he use the bottom link? The bottom should show the pic, the top will only show a link to the pic?


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Hope this works


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

jasonr said:


> Shouldnt he use the bottom link? The bottom should show the pic, the top will only show a link to the pic?


I want to say I always use the top link. It may work with both. Either way, use one of the links, preview it and make sure it is there. I normally post from a photo sharing site.

Oh, and by the way, Good job on the cart. Find some larger tires if you plan to pull it in the sand. Search that as well, it has been covered on numerous occasions.


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Check out this site for wheels

http://www.wheeleez.com/beach-wheel-specs.php


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

I was aware of the big tires, where we are going won't have really deep sand which will help, this was an attempt to do it on a budget and make life easier on the beach! PLus I did it in a hurry on spur of the moment before we leave. Thanks for the comments.
Joe


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Where did you get the tires and the axle?


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Got the tires at Harbor Frieght, on sale at 1/2 off, every thing else at Home Depot. The axle tube is 1/2 PVC and I got the metal rod at Home Depot when I was stocking up on PVC.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fbiprez said:


> After years of carrying all the needed equipment to the beach on our yearly beach trips I decided to make a cart to carry everything. This is what I ended up with, it has 6 rod holders, eye bolts to tie down to and will hold chairs and coolers with ease I think. Thought I'd share a pic of it once I figure out how to post pics here.
> 
> Joe


I've discovered the folding chairs at Wal-mart with the table that slides out fit perfectly on an Igloo 120 QT cooler. They ride very nice on top of the pier cart because the legs can be pulled down some and provide stabilization. Works so well I ride with them on top of the cooler when attacked to the Jeep. 

Great job on the home built model!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

If you get to the beach and it's a windy day, fill the pipe with water to help weight it down! Or!! fill it with beer the night before fishing and store it in a walk in cooler for that cool one when it gets hot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks good.


----------

